# Alfine in Singapore?



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi. Can someone point me to a bike shop in Singapore that has the Shimano Alfine components in stock?

I've a 2-day stopover in August and would like to get the hub, disc adaptor and chain tensioner.

If you know the SRPs for these in Singapore, that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Lynten Ong at TR Bikes has them.

www.trbikes.com

He just fitted one to one of my rigs - cost of the kit was $450 sing dollars but I also had to replace the front chainring etc so it ended up a bit more.

Tell him Mark sent you. - actually maybe not a great idea, he will probably jack up the price!

Let me know if you need more detail.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Good on ya mate!

May I know what is included in the "kit"? What sprocket size came with the hub? (assuming it comes with it).

Thanks!
:thumbsup:



benzology said:


> Lynten Ong at TR Bikes has them.
> 
> www.trbikes.com
> 
> ...


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

In the kit - trigger shifter and cables + very average looking chain tensioner - will get back to you on sprocket size. I think its about 22t - 'cause im using mine for riding on the road Lynten put a 44t front chainring to gear it up right.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

benzology said:


> In the kit - trigger shifter and cables + very average looking chain tensioner - will get back to you on sprocket size. I think its about 22t - 'cause im using mine for riding on the road Lynten put a 44t front chainring to gear it up right.


Hey there. I realise it's been a while. Thanks for all your feedback.

That trip to Sg was shorter than I expected so I didn't have time to visit any bike shops. Also, I ended up blowing my money on a dSLR and a videocam 

But my bro is studying at NUS right now and I still might have him get the kit for me, although it'll have to wait 'til around August.

Could you provide a complete list of the items in the kit you mentioned? I suppose it has all the parts needed if I were to install them myself? (non-turn washers, etc)

What's the street address of that shop you mentioned?

How are you liking the Alfine hub so far?


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply - send lynten an email

[email protected]

He will sort you out.


----------

